# ACCUCRAFT PETITION (PLEASE READ!!!)



## caseyjones (Aug 30, 2008)

I have contacted Cliff at accucraft about possibly producing a DSP&P cooke mogul (2-6-0). -In electric and live steam versions, the proportions of this locomotive are attractive and should be an easy model to produce taking in account that they already have a DSP&P (2-8-0). The conversion shouldn't be a headache just shortening of the firebox and slight modification to the gearing and steam domes...etc -To get back on topic i would like to create a petition with everyones help who be interested in seeing this model produced. Cliff at accucraft told me that if i were to get about 100 people interested that they might consider working on a prototype. =) I would also like to get a hold of a very important person that would make a difference in this petition im putting together, his name is David Fletcher and he is very much invovled with the DSP&P.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

It took Accucraft four years to do the Mason, and Fletch had already done all the drawings for it. ...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If I recall correctly, the C&S #60 wasn't a great seller. Retailers have even gone to such lengths as to offer additional cars (Accucraft brass ones!) as a package deal if one purchased an engine! The demand has to be there and I'm not sure that it is. I'm not saying that it's not! Personally, I'd like to see one of these made by AMS! I suspect that it would be a pretty good seller...


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

You get your numbers Casey and a committment from Acc, and I can do all of the prototype drawing work they need interms of loco prototype design and decal work. 

But be sure about one thing, the DSP&P Cooke locos from 1884 to circa 1900 are not easily converted to the post 1900 versions with the fat new boilers (like C&S #9 looks like today), they are quite literally a new locomotive...I can do that one too, but its not a case of being able to offer as-built and later era versions from the same base model. 

Be that as it may, the original Cooke version can be adapted to early C&S years, such as the C&S #13, or other pre-major-rebuild versions. You can see a lot of the versions on my 4largescale.com web site...or even my C&S #6 and #7 1900 era version....its essentially the 1884 version with round domes and extended smokebox. Also, it would be a new model - Acc do things correctly as far as possible in terms of proto accuracy and are getting better all the time - The Baldwin 2-8-0 is one loco, the Cooke is another. I'd start from the ground up. Some elements, such as Cylinders (for live steam) Congdon stack and so on, can naturally be used on the Cooke 2-6-0. 

I have a number of ideas with Acc at the moment, but I think the cash issues in the US right now will affect the quantity of new product for a while yet from all makers...so dont expect a huge rush of interest from either 'the people' or Accucraft. 

I'll support this project, with many possible design options from the base model. 

Personally, I'd like to see the Brooks Mogul out before the Cooke - Brooks moguls in DSP&P, CCRR, C&S and WP&Y options - a beautifully proportioned wagontop mogul. 

I have the C&S #60 2-8-0, and never really understood why it didn't sell, its a really good model, and a much better job in terms of accuracy than their C-16s from the couple of years before...it does prove however that not everything is wanted for some reason! They chose a one-off rebuilt Rhode Island 2-8-0..I think had they chosen the Baldwin C&S #71, things may have been different...but I sure love what they did with the Rhode Island loco! 

Good luck! 
David.


----------



## caseyjones (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you David i appreciate your concern and to be more specific it would be the 1884 cooke mogul (2-6-0) DSP&P, with congdon stack. I hope i do get 100 people beacuse from that i have a building block to work up from. Thank you everyone for the support!


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

If you are really *serious* about this project I will suggest that you develop a monitary goal as well as a general interest goal. If those that would wish to purchase this locomotive would band together and contribute US$1,000 apiece toward a goal of 100 subscriptions I'm quite sure that Bing (Cliff does not make these kinds of decisions) would respond mightly to the challenge and produce just what you want in a 18 month to two year time period. That's about the way Aster does it with both their American and British clients/importers. Money talks, wishful thinking walks.

Consider this; Accucraft just produced 100 copies of the Canadian Hudson. All the while, during the Hudson's development, Jerry Hyde had about 80 or so "firm" orders on hand. Now comes the world wide depre.....ah......recession and this number of reservations shrinks by 40% to about 50 delivered and the rest are now in Stateside inventory where they are subject to California's notorious State inventory tax. Now the bloom is off the rose, and those that could did, and Accucraft is holding the bag for the wishful thinkers.

Aster was/is most successful when someone else picks up a good part of the developmental tab ((The Count, LGB, the two guys from back east (NYC Hudson and PRR K-4s), and now Hans and Andrew)). Two locomotives that Aster went it alone on are the 480 C&S Moguls in 1991 and the 140 no-name Mikados in late "99" and early 2000. Aster US is still advertising both locos as new and in stock. That is a long time to have inventory on the shelf and on the wrong side of the balance sheet.

This small scale live steam stuff may be a hobby for most of us, but it is a dead serious business for all the suppliers from the model locomotive builders right down to the mom-and-pop commercial purveyors like Ozark Miniatures, Sulphur Springs, Gary Raymond, Norm Saley, etc.

KO-5


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

KO: 
California abolished the Inventory Tax in 1979 under Gov. Wilson. 

Instead of burdening Accucraft with yet another project why not help them out by purchasing a Hudson or F4/F5 live steamer and improve their cash flow. Unless Accucraft survives this economic cycle there will be no "source" for future "projects".


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey What current live steamers do you own? Curious as you have just registered for this site. 

When I approached Accucraft on the Mason now 3 years ago, I only got 25-30 or so names from this site and from ECLSTS where it was advertised by Accucraft. 

Jay


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Chris; thank you for the update and *AHH-MEN! * KO-5


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

With respect to new products, let's perhaps instead goad Accucraft to produce the ones for which they have already accepted deposits, and have been on the books for two, three years? 

Just a thought... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey, There are other options - and these put you in charge of the situation: You could make one yourself from scratch or from parts, or you could modify an existing locomotive into one.  It seems like you already have most of the conversion worked out in your head. Regards, Bob


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah Kevin, you sound a bit testy in your last post. And after I have finally cooled down about their ****** handling of the 4-4-0 project. 
Deposit???? Not again from me--learned my lesson. 

Larry


----------

